# Please I need your advice for Gerd



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anybody experience fast heart rate, when your acid reflux act up? at 4:30 this morning I got up and felt like liquid had raise into my esophagus, after a few minutes my heart started to pump so fast, I thought I was having a heart attack. I ended up at the ER they did an EKG,Chest Xrays, blood, work. everything came out good, But the doctor said That I had have a reflux spazem, He gave me, Protonix 40mg, does anybody have heart rate, with this problems, I feel like I have lots of fluid in my esophagus is making me mad, creating bad panic attacks. is a terrible feeling, i just want to feel normal again, I cant hardly eat anything. I lost 5 kl in a week.







I hope to heard from you soonThank youAngel


----------



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

angel,hi im totally new to all of this too, i have had what i suppose was ibs bouts over many years but infrequently and they only lasted a day.they started to get more frequent, and then 7 weeks or so ago, after completing 9 weeks on the atkins diet which went brilliant, no pain, no gas, loads of energy, i had a wrap in town after a day without food as i was so busy, and i got pain and gas, and it has not gone away all these weeks later...doctor diagnosed ibs, and gastritus, and then gerd, i have been taking colpermin peppermint oil and colofac, and zantac tablets, all more or less control symptoms, but i know its there bubbling away all the time.i want to try the atkins again, but scared too incase it was that that caused it, or was it coming off it that caused it,,,,,but to get to the point, i too have had palpitations off and on for about 2 years, like a skipped beat thing, had 2 ecgs which showed nothing, my doctor is dismissive, says everyone get them nothing to worry about, but my current symptoms are gas, bloated, constant burping, discomfort in the high stomach area, pain in the bowel stomach area, no heartburn or reflux that i can tell just burping, passing wind, constant feeling of gurgling, bubbling stomach with loud sounds.but i know also have the racing heart thing that you describe, i have a lightly physical job, and thats when it comes on, when i am working, if i do any exertion at all it pounds away like i have just done the 3 min mile....however i have found quite a few posts on this site with the same symptoms so i think its something that you get with either ibs or gerd whichever is actually causing the problemof course alot of the worst of this illness i think is the worry you have got something worse, cancer isuppose is on the back or everyones mind, i think if doctors could just say to me, its definatley ibs you will live to a ripe old age, and just have to put up with the ibs i don't think that would be a problem for me too much, the worry and uncertainty make it all so much worse.and as for stress, my life is very stressful,money problems big time, debt, business doing badly, constant work 24/7 christmas day etc the lot, 2 young children, husband ill with chrohns, i know you are supposed to relax huh when???I don't have a min to myself most days, i am writing this at 3am tired out, but cannot sleep stomach playing up, bitten and itching all over with midge bites (im allergic to fly bites)and facing a horrendous busy day tomorrow...maybe if i could win the lottery it would all be ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!but angel don;t worry i think thats half the battle, i hope you go on oksarah


----------

